# Puppy



## Grainne (May 14, 2020)

Hi We are due to pick up our first Vizsla puppy on Saturday. He will be 8 weeks old on Monday. I’d like to buy a crate, so what is the best size please and also any advice on the best puppy leash. This is my first puppy. We have always had cats or older rescue dogs


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

You will end up with more than one crate.
An adult Vizlsa will be 25" high at the shoulder, so as an adult they will need a large crate. It's also a good idea to have a smaller one for transporting them in the car. Problem is that grow out of them so fast. I have a medium for the backset of the truck and a large in the living room. Both of mine are the Petco brand. I'm actulally investigating the crates by Gunnar, and Impact, for use in the bed of my truck. These crates will run 6-10 times as much as a Petco Crate, but the protection factor is a huge step up.
A good sized leash is about 6 feet long and flat web. Most of the leashes in pet supply shops have gotten kind of cheap through the years. Look at lead lines for horses. Much better hardware and the lead is typically a bit larger in diameter and feels better in the hands.
I'm not a super big fan of collars around the neck, even though my dog always has one on him. I favor harnesses that offer padding in the chest area. Cabela's and Gun Dog supply have some nice harnesses. Petco has a line of padded harnesses also, so does Tractor Supply, but it's hit or miss if they'll be in the store.

Congrat's on your new boy. You're in for a ride.


----------



## Grainne (May 14, 2020)

gunnr said:


> You will end up with more than one crate.
> An adult Vizlsa will be 25" high at the shoulder, so as an adult they will need a large crate. It's also a good idea to have a smaller one for transporting them in the car. Problem is that grow out of them so fast. I have a medium for the backset of the truck and a large in the living room. Both of mine are the Petco brand. I'm actulally investigating the crates by Gunnar, and Impact, for use in the bed of my truck. These crates will run 6-10 times as much as a Petco Crate, but the protection factor is a huge step up.
> A good sized leash is about 6 feet long and flat web. Most of the leashes in pet supply shops have gotten kind of cheap through the years. Look at lead lines for horses. Much better hardware and the lead is typically a bit larger in diameter and feels better in the hands.
> I'm not a super big fan of collars around the neck, even though my dog always has one on him. I favor harnesses that offer padding in the chest area. Cabela's and Gun Dog supply have some nice harnesses. Petco has a line of padded harnesses also, so does Tractor Supply, but it's hit or miss if they'll be in the store.
> ...


Thanks 😊 I was thinking two crates, and another for flying ?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If you do alot of flying, sure.
Look at the Gunnar crates if you're going to be flying a lot. Much, much, stronger than a Petco type crate.
Impact makes high anxiety crates out of aluminum. Kind of heavy, but the footprint is square to the floor.


----------



## Grainne (May 14, 2020)

Thanks 🙏 this is all great advice 🤩


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

I bought a full size cage. I chose the large. It comes with a divider you can put inside it that shrinks down the available space. As your dog grows and needs more room you move it or remove it. Some dogs like to curl up, but my Vizsla likes to stretch out. So bigger is better for a cage. 
For a leash I use a cat leash. I use a prong collar and the lightest leash I can find. Unless I’m correcting my dog i don’t want him to even know he is on a leash. I can drop the leash and the dog doesn’t realize. I can control him with commands letting him know to speed up or slow down.


----------



## Grainne (May 14, 2020)

Thanks, I’ll do that, is it a good idea to get a crate with a cover or not ?


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve never covered mine. Why would you cover it?


----------



## Grainne (May 14, 2020)

Grainne said:


> Thanks, I’ll do that, is it a good idea to get a crate with a cover or not ?


Some crates come with covers and some not. I thought maybe if the dog liked 3 sides covered for extra security ? I don’t know,


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Thinking too much about it. Imo

just get a cage

Dogs like looking around. Blocking his view I see as a negative. Whatever you buy the dog will accept


----------



## Grainne (May 14, 2020)

Huggytree said:


> Thinking too much about it. Imo
> 
> just get a cage
> 
> Dogs like looking around. Blocking his view I see as a negative. Whatever you buy the dog will accept


Good point 👍maybe just put the 3 dudes up at night would work. We’ll figure out what works for him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some of my dogs do better with the crate covered. Just figured they feel more cozy that way.


----------

